# Happy Birthday Greg!



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Best wishes for a happy, healthy and successful year!

Mezz


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday brother,

Peace be with you, and may you always be turned on by cuisine.
CC


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Have a lovely one. Cheers!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Well I sure can't beat Mezz' technofunkarama greeting, but I echo her sentiment... Have a wonderful b-day Greg; may all good things come to you this year!!


----------



## mrjimjenkins (May 24, 2008)

happy birthday greg! wishing you the best birthday ever


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Greg I'm sorry I missed it But! I was out celebrating on your behalf! I hope you had a happy one, and many fine returns.:smiles:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Greg!!! Happy Birthday... "Don't Let it End!"


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Happy Birthday Greg you are a pillar of the community.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Happy Birthday Greg

Hope u enjoyed your special day


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Thanks all! I spent my birthday cooking at work per usual. I was especially careful to keep quiet about it; it seems there is a Mexican tradition in pro kitchens where the birthday person is doused wiith a bucket of ice cold water, then flour. Rene and Jesus were very disappointed that I didn't tell them it was my birthday. Must have just slipped my mind.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Better late than never. Hope you had a great birthday. Question: How many birthdays does a chef in St Paul have in a lifetime?

doc


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)




----------

